# Is this really composed by Richard Clayderman or arranged by Richard Clayderman?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Is this original or did he arrange it? If he did, who is the original composer of this music? I used to hear this music when I was a child. My grandfather used to listen to it but as far as I remember, this music was not like this.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I remember this music was played differently.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This instrumental (like the more famous Ballade pour Adeline by the same performer) was written by Paul de Senneville for Clayderman.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> This instrumental (like the more famous Ballade pour Adeline by the same performer) was written by Paul de Senneville for Clayderman.


I see. Then this is the original music I used to hear when I was a child. Since I was a child back then, I must have thought this music was way different.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This is the classical thread, not the mu-sac topic


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I like the piece featured above, almost Chopin like.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I like the piece featured above, almost Chopin like.


Goodness me, you and I do hear it differently then, Art!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Goodness me, you and I do hear it differently then, Art!


Actually, my first reaction to the piece was to wonder whether the melody had been stolen from Chopin.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Actually, my first reaction to the piece was to wonder whether the melody had been stolen from Chopin.


Mine was less charitable.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Goodness me, you and I do hear it differently then, Art!


Just the opening bars, not the entire piece.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

I think if you were a lover of Chopin and were given an album of Clayderman as a gift, you'd have to be as restrained as Endeavour, the opera lover who was given James Last's Classic Hits! (for lovers of UK TV's prequel to _Morse_).


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> I think if you were a lover of Chopin and were given an album of Clayderman as a gift, you'd have to be restrained.


I agree with you up to a point!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds a little like Morricone to me.

I have mixed feelings about this type of music. If you had told me it was by Focus I would probably love it. But I see the name Richard Clayderman and instantly want to detox. That's hardly fair.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Pugg said:


> This is the classical thread, not the mu-sac topic


How is this not classical? It is a piano work.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

atsizat said:


> How is this not classical? It is a piano work.


That doesn't make it Classical.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

atsizat said:


> How is this not classical? It is a piano work.





GreenMamba said:


> That doesn't make it Classical.


Nothing to ads to those wise words bu GreenMamba other then utter rubbish :tiphat:


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> That doesn't make it Classical.


Why? Because composed in 20th century?
Is this also not classical?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

atsizat said:


> How is this not classical? *It is a piano work*.


That doesn't make it 'classical'

Nor is the Electric Light Orchestra a 'classical' ensemble, even if they do have cellos etc


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I wonder when André Rieu is coming in to this discussion


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Nothing to ads to those wise words bu GreenMamba other then utter rubbish :tiphat:


In fariness, the fact that it's rubbish doesn't necessarily mean it isn't Classical. (Although in this case, it isn't.)


----------

